
Doctor Confesses: I Lied to Protect Colleague in Malpractice Suit - BDGC
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2016/09/23/494920109/doctor-confesses-i-lied-to-protect-colleague-in-malpractice-suit
======
HillaryBriss
> _It seems that the courtroom is not the arena for adjudication of medical
> right or wrong._

we need another mechanism for improving the skills and practices of sub-
standard MDs. lawsuits don't seem to work that well.

